# Need help trying to find a rescue in Indiana



## kittsbuns (Jun 16, 2008)

:anyone: know of any rescues close to Garrett Indiana? I have a lady there that want's to find a mature rabbit to rescue she lost her baby rabbit Sunday she said she wanted two wait a couple of weeks but I told her I would start looking. If we find one she might need some help picking up the rabbit and getting it to her or meeting her half way. I know this is a lot to ask but she is a great bunny mom. Please help her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 16, 2008)

Does she have a Petco near her? they usually work with the Indiana House Rabbit Society.

Also, there is a rescue in Michigan - maybe they could work with her to get one transported to her? MIDWEST RABBIT RESCUE - Haley might be able to help you with that also!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 16, 2008)

Huntington isn't too far away from Garrett, but still a bit of a drive, they may also know of some local independant rescues closer to Garret.

Huntington County Humane Shelter
US Highway 24 East 
Huntington, IN 46750 
(260) 356-0355
[email protected]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 16, 2008)

Good Idea!


----------



## Haley (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you check petfinder? You should be able to search by area there. 

We normally have a section with Rescue Resources but I cant find it now..I think it disappeared in the move. 

[align=left]

[/align]
[align=left]

[/align]
[align=left]Also, Midwest also adopts out of state. Thats www.rabbitrr.org [/align]


----------



## Pipp (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is the Rescue Orgs forum link... 

LIBRARY: Rabbit Rescue Orgs

And I'm moving this thread to the Rescue Me forum.

Sorry and good luck with the adoption!



sas :goodluck


----------



## Pipp (Jun 17, 2008)

oops, wrong spot, ignore this post.


----------

